

JFK Solomon Swims Survivors - csl
http://www.orwelltoday.com/jfkptkumonarescue.shtml

======
justin66
The whole site has a "Planet Earth about to recycled. Your only chance, leave
with us!" culty feel to it. I quit after the third paragraph... "godcidental?"
Is that something people actually say?

